#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Буддийская литература >  > > >  >  >  Тантрическая тхеравада: эссе с обзором работ, посвященных традиции йогавачара

## Shus

Тантрическая тхеравада: эссе с обзором работ Франсуа Бизо и других авторов, посвященных традиции йогавачара 

Перевод статьи: Kate Crosby «Tantric Theravada: A Bibliographic Essay on the Writings of François Bizot and others on the Yogavacara Tradition»

----------

Aion (20.08.2016), Александр С (21.08.2016), Алик (25.08.2016), Ануруддха (21.08.2016), Ассаджи (21.08.2016), Владимир Николаевич (20.08.2016), Дондог (20.08.2016), Дубинин (20.08.2016), Кайто Накамура (12.09.2016), Кеин (21.08.2016), Максим& (20.08.2016), Чагна Дордже (21.08.2016), Юй Кан (22.08.2016)

----------


## Ассаджи

> В центре своего пупка практикующий видит столб размером с зернышко перца. Затем он видит пять цветных огней, из которых выбирает один. Они исходят из священных слогов «a ra ham».


Интересно, не отсюда ли произошло "ом ах хум".

----------


## Shus

> Интересно, не отсюда ли произошло "ом ах хум".


Не знаю. Все может быть.
Сурадж очень положительно отзывался о диссертации, посвященной эволюции мантры (название и его краткое резюме есть у него на форуме). Но она только в бумажном виде.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

-Описанную Бизо традицию, учитывая ее сущность, а также практики и основные философские воззрения, можно смело назвать «тантрической», что мы и обсудим в этой статье. Далее *я буду именовать ее* «традицией йогавачары» (yogаvacara), где «йогавачара» означает «практик духовной дисциплины» (цитата из эссе)

Тоесть это не самоназвание и не значит, что свои учения камбоджийские линии так именовали ?

И ещё вопрос : можно ли так и именовать другие практические линии в других странах ЮВА, и можно ли вообще их считать тем же самым, что и камбоджийские ?

В Тайе напр.,  линии и учения риси (в русском произношении риши) это именно риси - они так себя и называют. И практически отмежованы, как от линий Тхеравады, так и от других буддийских линий. Со своим корпусом текстов, практик, правил и т.п.
На Ланке свои  линии есть, в основном среди тамил, но вроде и среди сингалов-буддистов всё ещё  можно встретить.

----------


## Ассаджи

> -Описанную Бизо традицию, учитывая ее сущность, а также практики и основные философские воззрения, можно смело назвать «тантрической», что мы и обсудим в этой статье. Далее *я буду именовать ее* «традицией йогавачары» (yogаvacara), где «йогавачара» означает «практик духовной дисциплины» (цитата из эссе)
> 
> Тоесть это не самоназвание и не значит, что свои учения камбоджийские линии так именовали ?


Да. Тантра тут ни при чем.




> И ещё вопрос : можно ли так и именовать другие практические линии в других странах ЮВА, и можно ли вообще их считать тем же самым, что и камбоджийские ?


Есть группа сходных практик, и название "йогавачара" для них оправдано.




> В Тайе напр., линии и учения риси (в русском произношении риши) это именно риси - они так себя и называют. И практически отмежованы, как от линий Тхеравады, так и от других буддийских линий. Со своим корпусом текстов, практик, правил и т.п.


Вот они имеют отношение к тантре. 




> ... в своем трансформированном облике героического буддистского мага вейкза-до демонстрирует поразительное сходство с внушающими благоговейный ужас махасиддхами (санскр. mahasiddha) – «великими совершенными» средневековой буддистской тантры из Бенгалии. Некоторые из восьмидесяти четырех махасиддхов этой традиции описываются как достигшие бессмертия с помощью алхимии и медитации, а также как выступающие в роли защитников учение Будды до прихода Майтрейи (санскр. Maitreya) (59). Общим эпитетом для махасидхов в тантрической литературе является «видья-дхара» (санскр. vidya-dhara) (60). Тибетский историк Таранатха (Taranatha, 1575-1634 г.г.) утверждал, что махасиддхи в древние времена принесли буддистскую тантру в Бирму (61), что возможно подтверждают махаянские и тантрические образы, найденные в расположенном в предместьях Пагана храмовом комплексе двенадцатого столетия Миннату (Minnanthu) (*) (62). А в пятнадцатом столетии монастырям в Верхней Бирме были пожертвованы эпиграфические надписи, содержащие тантрические тексты наряду с каноническими текстами тхеравады (63).
> 
> http://webshus.ru/?p=20206#more-20206

----------


## Йен

> В Тайе напр.,  линии и учения риси (в русском произношении риши) это именно риси - они так себя и называют. И практически отмежованы, как от линий Тхеравады, так и от других буддийских линий. Со своим корпусом текстов, практик, правил и т.п.


"Рыси" - на тайском риши.)

----------

Владимир Николаевич (08.09.2016)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Есть группа сходных практик, и название "йогавачара" для них оправдано.
> 
> .


Да, только вот тайские риси наверное будут сильно удивлены узнав что они нереформированные буддисты.

Да и последователи нереформированных буддийский линий наверное будут удивлены ихнему новому названию и неразборчивому сваливанию всё в кучу.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> "Рыси" - на тайском риши.)


Русское "риши" - на тайском "рыси" )

Риши - так только в русском языке звучит.

(а чего *ры*си, ведь вроде на тайском  *ры* мягче и ближе к русскому *ри* чем к *ры* ? )

----------


## Ассаджи

> Да, только вот тайские риси наверное будут сильно удивлены узнав что они нереформированные буддисты.
> 
> Да и последователи нереформированных буддийский линий наверное будут удивлены ихнему новому названию и неразборчивому сваливанию всё в кучу.


Похоже, вы меня не поняли.

----------


## Йен

> (а чего *ры*си, ведь вроде на тайском  *ры* мягче и ближе к русскому *ри* чем к *ры* ? )


Не понял вопроса ) На 1.28 минуте:

----------

Владимир Николаевич (08.09.2016)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Не понял вопроса ) На 1.28 минуте:
> 
> ]


Вопрос был, как тайцы произносят индийское слово ṛṣi , там вроде нет твёрдого *ры* , а  *р* мягкое  - *рь* .
И в видео  не слышно твёрдости.

А спросил, так как в Вашем сообщении написано "Рыси", вот поинтересовался - почему *ры* .

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Похоже, вы меня не поняли.


Похоже, что да, не понял, к сожалению.

Но как понять, напр. на сообщение о тайских риси, ответ  что они имеют отношение к Тантре(к какой (буддийской, небуддийской) ? ) и аргументацию этого ответа цитатой о бирманских вейкза(пали. виджа, санск. видья).

И как понять, что нереформированные камбоджийские линии под кодовым названием "йогавачара" это не Тантра, а бирманские вейкза(пали. виджа, санск. видья) - Тантра.
Тогда по большому счёту все буддийские линии передач различных методик и опыта самадха-випассана (шаматха-випашьяна) - Тантра, будддийская Тантра.

----------


## Йен

> Вопрос был, как тайцы произносят индийское слово ṛṣi , там вроде нет твёрдого *ры* , а  *р* мягкое  - *рь* .
> И в видео  не слышно твёрдости.
> 
> А спросил, так как в Вашем сообщении написано "Рыси", вот поинтересовался - почему *ры* .


Причем тут мягкое или твердое ) Для каждого языка есть определенные правила транскрибирования на другой язык. С тайского на русский пользуются транскрипцией Морева, а у него в словаре:

----------

Ассаджи (09.09.2016), Владимир Николаевич (08.09.2016)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Причем тут мягкое или твердое ) Для каждого языка есть определенные правила транскрибирования на другой язык. С тайского на русский пользуются транскрипцией Морева, а у него в словаре:
> 
> []


А, ну раз по правилам на русский так - извиняюсь.

Тогда в дальнейшем, при надобности, буду использовать транскрипцию латиницей - reusi : )

----------


## Shus

Здесь вопрос о классифицирующем признаке понятия "традиция", "школа" и т.п.. Для многих евробуддологов и евробуддистов этим признаком является медитационный метод. При этом философская, доктринальная и традиционная ритуальная части как бы не берется во внимание (для почитателей психотехник они вторичны). 

Термины типа "тантрическая тхеравада" и "традиция йогавачары" - это продукт первой восторженной реакции на находку нового магического  метода (который уж точно быстро приведет к желаемому результату!).  На самом деле камбоджийская тхеравадинская никая, в которой присутствовала эта "ачарьявада", называется Маханикай, о чем Бизо многократно упоминает (часто в противопоставлении с Дхаммаютиканикаей).
Сама развернутая медитационная практика называется "Borān yogāvacara kammaṭṭhāna" и основывается на интерпретациях Абхидхаммы, а также прочих традиционных и нетрадиционных (Рамаяна) источниках.
Текстов с словами "Так я слышал ..." и подобных им в ней нет.


P.S. Кстати в своей объемной монографии "Theravada Buddhism : continuity, diversity, and identity", вышедшей в 2014 году, К.Кросби несколько умерила свою пафосную риторику. Йогавачаре там уделяется совсем немного внимания и более или менее подробно она описывается в разделе "Медитация" (среди вейкза, випассаны, лесных и пр.)

----------

Ассаджи (09.09.2016), Владимир Николаевич (09.09.2016), Кайто Накамура (12.09.2016)

----------


## Ассаджи

Питер Скиллинг пишет:




> Антиисторические изобретения: буддизм ариев и прочие химеры
> 
> Современная наука только усугубила путаницу, выдумывая новые термины для буддизма Юго-Восточной Азии (84).Этот набор неологизмов конца двадцатого столетия включают в себя в том числе и такие выражения, как «хинаяна Лопбури» (Lopburi Hinayana), «буддизм ариев» (Ariya Buddhism), «тантрическая тхеравада» (Tantric Theravada), «школа Сиамвамса» (Siamvamsa school) и «школа Сукхавати» (Sukhavati school). Эта проблема выходит за рамки данной статьи, поэтому я кратко рассмотрю только один пример – «тантрическую тхераваду». Ни тайский, ни кхмерский буддизм, как уже отмечалось выше, не идентифицировали себя как «тхеравадины», не говоря уже о «тантриках». В самой Индии слово «тантра» является предметом постоянных дискуссий, и до сих пор не достигнуто согласие, что же означает этот давний разноплановый, мультикультурный и мультирелигиозный термин (85). Как пишет «Энциклопедия буддизма»: «Слово «тантра» в западной терминологии приобрела ряд значений, которые не связаны с его санскритским использованием, и превратилось в несколько разнородных категорий терминов, применяемых к различным ритуалам, которые не так легко классифицировать» (85). Слово «тантра» не используется в юго-восточноазиатском буддизме в описаниях текстов или практик (в равной степени здесь неизвестно прилагательное «тантрика»). Нет никакой проблемы в том, что мы проводим параллели (если таковые имеются), поскольку это является нашей работой. Но когда мы помещаем кхмерскую или юго-восточноазиатскую практику в чуждую ей категорию, то с ней неизбежно ассоциируется и всё остальное относящееся к тантре, что ведет к путанице.


http://webshus.ru/?p=20079

----------

Shus (09.09.2016), Владимир Николаевич (09.09.2016)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Термины типа "тантрическая тхеравада" и "традиция йогавачары" - это продукт первой восторженной реакции на находку нового магического  метода (который уж точно быстро приведет к желаемому результату!).  На самом деле камбоджийская тхеравадинская никая, в которой присутствовала эта "ачарьявада", называется Маханикай, о чем Бизо многократно упоминает (часто в противопоставлении с Дхаммаютиканикаей).
> Сама развернутая медитационная практика называется "Borān yogāvacara kammaṭṭhāna" и основывается на интерпретациях Абхидхаммы, а также прочих традиционных и нетрадиционных (Рамаяна) источниках.
> Текстов с словами "Так я слышал ..." и подобных им в ней нет.


Вывод прежний: в тхераваде имели место тантрические учения.

----------


## Shus

> Вывод прежний: в тхераваде имели место тантрические учения.


С сигнификатами у нас как всегда беда )). Термин "тантра" появлися только в 8-ом столетии. До этого тексты, включающие описание практик визуализации, чакр, семейств и пр. назывались сутрами (или еще как-нибудь). Практики вхождения в божество и пр. еще более ранние. О термине "тхеравада" Вы уже наверное много чего прочитали.
Ну и слово "учения" как-то уж очень объемно звучит. Это были наставления по медитации, причем такое (в разных масштабах) наблюдалось повсеместно. Как к этому относились и как на это реагировали буддистские иерархи и светские правители - это отдельный вопрос.

----------

Ассаджи (09.09.2016), Владимир Николаевич (09.09.2016), Кайто Накамура (12.09.2016)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Вывод прежний: в тхераваде имели место тантрические учения.


Вывод прежний: 

В традициях Тхеравада присутствовали и присутствуют не только винайные линии  упасампады бхикшу и текстуального сохранения Слова, но и созерцательные - передающие как методы так и опыт практических постижений и достижений. Присутствовали и присутствуют в виде характерном для всех стран буддийского региона, а именно среди бхикшу, мирян и затворников-созерцателей.

Также, то что культурная среда древних, средних и поздних Индий характерна и практически идентична культурной среде Азий. Причём не только Юговосточных, но и Центральных и части Западных(до прихода туда ислама). Причём на самом деле исторически они такие же Индии, как и территория современной страны Республика Индия.

Также ясно видно влияние европейских колонизаторов на запуск реформаций и переосмысление буддизмов за колониальных период  и дальнейшее продолжение этих процессов уже  исследователями последователями на западе. 
Причём, как видно, были движения экспорта реформаций, как  под влияние колонизаторов, так и под давлением местной аристократии попавшими под влияние саибов. 
Также можно сказать уже и о некотором реэкспорте западного переосмысления буддизма на восток в настоящее время, причём вызванное в большей мере скорее экономическими факторами и в меньшей (но присутствующей) некоей возрождённой национальной гордостью,  чем внутренней потребность местных буддистов.
Но думаю можно  предположить, что это временно. Так как с одной стороны происходит  экономический рост стран Азий, что наряду с осознанием большинства ценности своей культуры и стремлению к реальным  результатам поворачивает местных к практическим сторонам учения. 
А с другой стороны и западные последователи также хотят  конкретных результатов о которых читают. Причём результатов не только тех, что могут дать Христианские традиции Святости, светский гуманизм хорошего Человека или социальная психология одной Жизни.

----------


## Shus

> Это слово уже содержится в таком трактате как Махаяна уттара тантра шастра. Алекс Вейман, относит Гухьясамаджа-Тантру к 4 веку, а Бхаттачарья к 3 веку. Д.К. Сиркар замечает, что некоторые ученые относят составление Хеваджра-Тантры незадолго до 693 г.


Да-да. Сначало было слово...)))
Спорить не буду, это все уже обсуждалось сто раз.

----------


## Ассаджи

Из обзора книги Кейт Кросби "Traditional Theravada Meditation and Its Modern-era Suppression" в Journal of Global Buddhism Vol. 15: 




> "Once the practitioner has achieved the _nimitta_ (eidetic image) of each subject  of  meditation  in  turn,  they  mentally  draw  it  through  the  nostrils  into  their  own body,  locating  it  at  various  energy  centres  in  turn,  and  then  deposit  it  in  the  womb (_garbha_).  The  various _nimitta_s  are  then  combined  in  complex  permutations  which  are understood  as  constructing  an  internal  Buddha  as  well  as  enabling  the  ability  to  affect external  reality.  
> 
> ...
> 
> In borān kammaṭṭhāna obstetrics becomes a “practical technology applied to a new, religious end”: an embryonic Buddha is developed in the practitioner’s “womb,”  and medicine is applied nasally in order to manipulate the various factors conducing to (spiritual) health."
> 
> http://www.globalbuddhism.org/15/cox14.pdf


Такой переход на конкретно-метафорический язык встречается и в других традициях, например, в исихазме:




> "Затвори дверь и вознеси ум твой от всего суетного, то есть временного. Затем, упершись брадой своей в грудь, устремляя чувственное око со всем умом в середину чрева, то есть пуп, удержи тогда и стремление носового дыхания, чтобы не дышать часто, и внутри исследуй мысленно утробу, дабы обрести место сердца, где пребывают обычно все душевные силы. И сначала ты найдешь мрак и непроницаемую толщу, но, постоянно подвизаясь в деле сем нощно и денно, ты обретешь, о чудо! непрестанную радость. Ибо как только ум найдет место сердечное, он сразу узревает, чего никогда не знал. Видит же он посреди сердца воздух и себя самого, всего светлого и исполненного рассуждения. Отныне призыванием Иисуса Христа он изгоняет и истребляет помысел при [его] появлении, прежде чем тот завершится или сформируется. С этого времени ум, памятуя о бесовской злобе, воздвигает естественный гнев и, преследуя, поражает мысленных врагов."
> 
> http://azbyka.ru/otechnik/Simeon_Nov...vy-i-vnimanija


и в даосизме:




> "После успешной практики предыдущих 13 этапов (см. гл. I-XIII), приведшей к прорыву, практикующий должен соединить две Ци — Сущности и Жизни, чтобы помочь Шень образовать Бессмертный зародыш."
> 
> https://sites.google.com/site/zincishen/dao14


Думаю, что это связано с тем, что такое конкретно-образное описание оказывается понятнее и легче передается, чем более абстрактная методология (если она вообще есть в традиции).

При переходе на подобного рода образно-метафорический язык, к сожалению, теряется гибкость практики, и повышается риск мифологических домыслов.

Безыскусное описание меньше будоражит воображение, и позволяет применять метод разными способами, в зависимости от индивидуальных особенностей человека:




> "...если вы настойчиво сохраняете выбранное место расслабленным, вы обнаружите, что в течение дня накапливаете меньше напряжения. Вы будете в меньшей мере отягощены ощущением того, что вам нужно что-то выбросить из головы. В то же время, поддержание собранности будет доставлять вам всё больше удовольствия, вы почувствуете большую легкость и уравновешенность. Это поможет вам старательно заниматься. Если вы оказываетесь в ситуации, когда вы просто сидите и больше ничего не делаете, - на собрании или в приёмной врача, - вы можете насладиться ощущением легкости в области своего средоточия, и никто другой об этом не узнает.
> 
> Поддержание своего места средоточия в расслабленном состоянии также помогает вам стать более восприимчивыми к тем мелочам, которые запускают развёртывание привычного напряжения. Благодаря этому вы лучше разбираетесь в работе своего ума. У вас появляется пространство, в котором вы можете отступить на шаг от своих мыслей, и наблюдать их просто как участников многоголосия. Вы не обязаны принимать всё, что предлагает это многоголосие. Если на обсуждение выносится что-то неумелое, вы учитесь осознавать это как неумелое, и дышать прямо сквозь это.
> 
> Развивая свою способность сохранять место средоточия расслабленным и наполненным в любых обстоятельствах, вы создаете прочное основание для своего внутреннего наблюдателя. Наработка внутренней роли наблюдателя помогает вам проживать каждый день с меньшими эмоциональными затратами, а также замечать в себе и в своём окружении такие вещи, которые вы никогда раньше не замечали. Другими словами, это хорошее основание для зарождения мудрости в ходе вашей повседневной деятельности. Заодно это развивает ту мудрость, с которой вы приступаете к формальной медитации."
> 
> Из книги досточтимого Тханиссаро Бхиккху "С каждым вдохом и выдохом"
> 
> http://www.dhammatalks.org/Archive/W...th_v131019.pdf

----------

Shus (09.09.2016), Владимир Николаевич (09.09.2016), Йен (09.09.2016)

----------


## Кайто Накамура

Начал читать статью.. Сразу удивление:

Мы должны благодарить судьбу за то, что Бизо начал свое изучение этой исчезающей традиции (работая с археологической командой в Ангкоре) _за несколько лет до вьетнамского вторжения в Камбоджу и последующего прихода к власти «красных кхмеров»_ – последних событий, которые навсегда изменили сущность камбоджийского буддизма.

Это же вьетнамцы как раз полпотовцев прогнали? Не?  :Smilie:

----------

Shus (12.09.2016)

----------


## Shus

> Начал читать статью.. Сразу удивление:
> 
> Мы должны благодарить судьбу за то, что Бизо начал свое изучение этой исчезающей традиции (работая с археологической командой в Ангкоре) _за несколько лет до вьетнамского вторжения в Камбоджу и последующего прихода к власти «красных кхмеров»_ – последних событий, которые навсегда изменили сущность камбоджийского буддизма. 
> Это же вьетнамцы как раз полпотовцев прогнали? Не?


Да. Но сначала они их по сути создали (или основательно поддержали).
Возможно речь идет о периоде "тропы Сианука" (1966-1970), последующем перевороте и войне Лон Нола (сопровождавшейся вторжением и бомбежками американцев) с провьетнамскими красными кхмерами (которые в конце концов победили). Но точно я не знаю.
У автора это звучит так : "...a few years before the Vietnamese invasion of Cambodia and the subsequent rise to power of the Khmer Rouge.."

----------


## Пема Ванчук

> Да. Но сначала они их по сути создали (или основательно поддержали).
> Возможно речь идет о периоде "тропы Сианука" (1966-1970), последующем перевороте и войне Лон Нола (сопровождавшейся вторжением и бомбежками американцев) с провьетнамскими красными кхмерами (которые в конце концов победили). Но точно я не знаю.
> У автора это звучит так : "...a few years before the Vietnamese invasion of Cambodia and the subsequent rise to power of the Khmer Rouge.."


Провьетнамские "красные кхмеры"- это что-то. Рыдаю в голос. Расскажите об этом Сэму Райнси, когда будете в Камбодже.

----------


## Shus

> Провьетнамские "красные кхмеры"- это что-то. Рыдаю в голос. Расскажите об этом Сэму Райнси, когда будете в Камбодже.


Да хоть зарыдайтесь ... ))). Но лучше почитайте про расстановку сил и события 1970-1973 г.г. (именно в 1973-ем году вьетнамцы прекратили поддержку красных кхмеров).

P.S. Продолжать беседу не буду, мне Ваша тональность не нравится. Кому надо - прочитают, как минимум, в Википедии.

----------


## Пема Ванчук

> Да хоть зарыдайтесь ... ))). Но лучше почитайте про расстановку сил и события 1970-1973 г.г. (именно в 1973-ем году вьетнамцы прекратили поддержку красных кхмеров).
> 
> P.S. Продолжать беседу не буду, мне Ваша тональность не нравится. Кому надо - прочитают, как минимум, в Википедии.


Ах, ну да, пусть читают в Вики о "провьетнамских кхмерах". Жаль, что Вы отказались от диалога, а я уж хотел попросить список Ваших научных работ по теме :Smilie: 
И да, по поводу "провьетнамских кхмеров"- можно почитать вполне свежий материал http://thediplomat.com/2016/09/cambo...nam-obsession/

----------


## Максим&

> Провьетнамские "красные кхмеры"- это что-то. Рыдаю в голос. Расскажите об этом Сэму Райнси, когда будете в Камбодже.


А кто по вашему помогал КПК свергать республиканское правительство Лон Нола? 



> .Во первых, война 1970-1975 годов отличалась высокой степенью ожесточённости, в которых подразделения камбоджийских и вьетнамских коммунистов и лонноловских войск часто уничтожались полностью. Например, завершающий эпизод сражения за шоссе № 6 в конце октября 1971 года, когда силы 9-й дивизии Армии Северного Вьетнама и Кампучийских национальных народно-освободительных вооруженных сил напали на размещенные вдоль этой дороги части Кхмерских национальных вооруженных сил, отрезав им путь к отступлению. «Это была резня. Целые бригады лучшей пехоты КНВС буквально исчезли в грязи», — описывает Крэйг Этчесон побоище. Генерал-лейтенант КНВС Сак Сутсакан признал потерю 10 батальонов (около 26 тысяч человек) в ходе этого разгрома.





> В начавшейся в 1967 году гражданской войне красных кхмеров поддерживали коммунистические власти Северного Вьетнама. Их противники также обзавелись союзниками. Правительство Камбоджи ориентировалось на США и Южный Вьетнам. - Читайте подробнее на FB.ru: http://fb.ru/article/262766/kto-takie-krasnyie-khmeryi





> В октябре 1970 года Лон Нол провозгласил Кхмерскую республику. Скрывавшийся в Китае Сианук, несмотря на его отсутствие, был приговорен к смерти. К тому времени лидеры Китая и Вьетнама убедили принца сформировать правительство в изгнании при поддержке Северного Вьетнама. Парламентское большинство представляла Коммунистическая партия Кампучии, которую Сианук называл Khmer Rouge (в переводе с французского - "красные кхмеры").
> 
> В 1975 году, несмотря на значительную помощь от США, Кхмерская республика пала и "красные кхмеры" заняли Пномпень.

----------

Ассаджи (13.09.2016)

----------

